# How can I teach my 7 week old puppy to poop outside?



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The trick is really to get her on a tight schedule. She's going to need to go out every hour, and at 7 weeks doesnt have the physical ability to hold it yet. She'll need to go when she wakes up when she plays, when she eats or drinks. Hang in there. She'll get it. Praise her when she goes outside for you and teach her a phrase for it: we use "hurry up".


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I agree with Ljilly above. You really do need to take her out on a leash each and every time. Early and often is the key. I've read that they need to equate what they are feeling beneath their feet with peeing and pooping. It is a ton of work those first couple of weeks but it does work and it can work very quickly. You will also start to notice signs that they need to go out like stopping playing, a bit of a funny angle to the tail etc. You will get there!


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

I don't know IF I just got lucky or what.... but with Jr what I did was to install a doggy door so he could come and go on his own. (Btw...My backyard is completely fenced in.) Once he learned to use the doggy door... he started to go to the restroom outside all on his own. He won't even go to the restroom in the house at all anymore. 

He even now BARKS (use to wine) to get out if the doggy door is closed.


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Do you have a crate? You need to have a crate and crate train her! Its the fastest, easiest way IMO! You crate her when you can't watch her! Your day should be something like this..... take her out of the crate first thing in the morning....TAKE HER OUTSIDE TO "GO". Bring her in...crate her and feed her breakfast and water.....15 to 20 mins later.... take her back OUTSIDE TO "GO" (make sure she is on leash for outside potty trips, so she knows that its time for BUSINESS ONLY) after she goes....you can play with her outside or inside....and then when inside....leash her to your waist so that she is with and around you at all times! When you cannot watch her or need to get something done, crate her up! Every hour or two...put her on leash and take her back out to potty! Feed her in crate....and she will be more apt to think of the crate as a "good" place...cause she gets fed there! Make sure you have toys for her to play with....and anytime you can have her out, do so on leash, so that you can correct a accident as soon as you see it in the act. Keep taking her out every hour all day and sooner after play and meals.... and then take her out right before you go to bed. She is only 7wks... so you will have to get up about twice a night also to take her out. Hopefully you will have few to no accidents....if you keep close tabs on her and crate her when you can't!!! Puppies that young....need to go out at least every hour or so...and 15 to 20 mins after a meal....and also about 15 mins after play! Always end a play session with a trip out to potty...and always begin crate time..with a trip out to potty first! If you do this by schedule.....you should have a housetrained puppy in no time! Oh!! and make sure you use a phrase or word when taking her potty.... I use..."GO POTTY"! When she goes....praise her lavishly and tell her what a good girl she is!!! Take her to the SAME SPOT everytime...so she can smell where she has gone before.....this will help alot!!


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

I should add... my beloved Jean-luc also the same.... although without a doggy door. Somehow they (Jean-luc and Jr.) both picked it up somehow. 

Btw.... Tina.... Cadence is very CUTE!!!!!!!


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

wabmorgan...... =) Thank you very much!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

luvmydog2 said:


> Do you have a crate? You need to have a crate and crate train her! Its the fastest, easiest way IMO! You crate her when you can't watch her! Your day should be something like this..... take her out of the crate first thing in the morning....TAKE HER OUTSIDE TO "GO". Bring her in...crate her and feed her breakfast and water.....15 to 20 mins later.... take her back OUTSIDE TO "GO" (make sure she is on leash for outside potty trips, so she knows that its time for BUSINESS ONLY) after she goes....you can play with her outside or inside....and then when inside....leash her to your waist so that she is with and around you at all times! When you cannot watch her or need to get something done, crate her up! Every hour or two...put her on leash and take her back out to potty! Feed her in crate....and she will be more apt to think of the crate as a "good" place...cause she gets fed there! Make sure you have toys for her to play with....and anytime you can have her out, do so on leash, so that you can correct a accident as soon as you see it in the act. Keep taking her out every hour all day and sooner after play and meals.... and then take her out right before you go to bed. She is only 7wks... so you will have to get up about twice a night also to take her out. Hopefully you will have few to no accidents....if you keep close tabs on her and crate her when you can't!!! Puppies that young....need to go out at least every hour or so...and 15 to 20 mins after a meal....and also about 15 mins after play! Always end a play session with a trip out to potty...and always begin crate time..with a trip out to potty first! If you do this by schedule.....you should have a housetrained puppy in no time! Oh!! and make sure you use a phrase or word when taking her potty.... I use..."GO POTTY"! When she goes....praise her lavishly and tell her what a good girl she is!!! Take her to the SAME SPOT everytime...so she can smell where she has gone before.....this will help alot!!


I could not have said it better! Early and often, I say. It works really quick if you give it all your efort for the first couple of weeks. And if you have accidents inside, treat with Nature's Miracle Orange Oxy, it will take the smell out. Good luck!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Consistency, patience, crate training. She is 7 weeks old, a baby. Have a schedule for her. First thing in the morning, take her out to a spot designated for pottying. Take her out after every meal. Take her out when she wakes up from her naps. Take her out the very last thing at night before bedtime. Be very aware of signs she needs to go potty. When she is out of her crate, keep an eye on her. If she starts to sniff the floor or start going in a circle, take her outside. Be patient and consistent. Don't scold her if she has an accident, just clean it up and take her outside. When she potties outside, praise her and make a big deal out of it. An owner of a new puppy needs to be trained just as much as a puppy needs to be trained in being aware of when a puppy needs to go out. Enjoy her, puppyhood is much too fleeting. Might sound weird but with my last puppy the dearest moments I remember are standing outside in the freezing cold in the middle of the night waiting for him to go potty. Just him and me, bonding.


----------

